# Update! Officially a boy!



## babylove x

(potty shots) OPINIONS PLEASE, bby measuring 13w4d.

The tech had mentioned he has 3 sons who looked like this! :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







image (4).jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 66









image (3).jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 33


----------



## Jess29

Judging by the top scan I think it's a boy.


----------



## babylove x

thanks jess29 :flow:
I may be convinced he's a boy, but only time will tell!

anymore?


----------



## tinymumma

I certainly agree. Looks like you've got a :blue: bump <3


----------



## babylove x

Thank you for that! We are over the moon! :)


----------



## tinymumma

When can you find out for sure darling?


----------



## babylove x

Haven't set the date yet, probably 18 weeks; another month :[ 

I've got some time off work so I've got nothing to do with my spare time. :haha:

I've had this dream about a very specific baby boy since before I took an hpt, so when I seen a glimpse of this it brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## tinymumma

Awh c': I'm hoping to get mine done at 18 weeks as well, only because I'm terribly impatient! :haha: Everyone is telling me that waiting till 20 is far better. The waiting is the worst part! I hope you get the result you're waiting for :hugs:


----------



## babylove x

I had mine with my daughter at 18 weeks luckily she's still a girl. I'm incredibly inpatient as well, though I believe that's obvious isn't it.. I don't remember being like this with DD, it's driving me insane though.

What are you hoping for ?


----------



## tinymumma

I'm feeling you darling <3
I really don't mind either way. At first I was all for girl but now, I'm thinking a boy. Mainly because OH and everyone else is saying girl. A lot of the girls on here have taken a look at my scan and say boy though, so I guess will just have to wait... Something I've always been good at :haha:


----------



## babylove x

Awe is it posted in this section?
You're absolutely right, boy or girl the shopping is just as fun either way. I wanted another girl originally.

HA this pregnancy is making me actually look forward to classes starting, crossing my fingers homework passes time quick.


----------



## tinymumma

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/gender-prediction/2137773-12-4-any-guesses.html This is my post <3
It really does, the homework thing. I had to take some time off my course as it was stressing me out too much but having all my attention taken up by my course, helped distract me and the time flew!


----------



## babylove x

I had a look my first thought was boy! :flow:
ahhh yeah i'm gonna be lightening up my course load and deffo taking fall quarter off..


----------



## DaisyDust

:blue:


----------



## tinymumma

babylove x said:


> I had a look my first thought was boy! :flow:
> ahhh yeah i'm gonna be lightening up my course load and deffo taking fall quarter off..

Ooh, thankyou love xo Only a month until we can find out for sure. I can't wait!
I do regret taking time off. Everyone in my course is finishing this week, except me. Although I have managed to calm my anxiety and stress levels so I guess to wasn't all bad :)


----------



## babylove x

There will be time to finish, stress and pregnancy don't go that's for sure.. 

Do you have any LO's?


----------



## tinymumma

I have two angels and this LO in my tummy :)
How about yourself?


----------



## babylove x

Awe, bless them. 

I've got a 2.5 yr old girl at home.


----------



## tinymumma

:hugs: 
Awwwh, a little princess c': 
Oh my! I've just realised that were only a couple of days apart in gestation! When are you due love? :)


----------



## juliahanson79

Boy!


----------



## babylove x

I'm due 9/20/14 ! What about yourself? 

My daughters bday is 9/30 -_- close call


----------



## tinymumma

Oooh, that is really close. Hopefully bub decides to come at a time where he won't overshine his sisters birthday!
I'm due on the 19th of September. It seems so far away! :'(


----------



## babylove x

I know :/ My DD wasn't late and I "hear" the first takes the longest, so I'm "hoping" that rings true to me and he's born the beginning of Sept. 

Oh wow, day apart ! 
It does seem forever away, I'm NOT looking forward to 3rd tri during summer again.


----------



## tinymumma

Lucky for me I guess, I will be my biggest during winter. I couldn't imagine being heavily pregnant in summer :( Bring on the summer dresses!! I've always thought pregnant bikini bods were absolutely beautiful as well! At least this time around you will know what works :hugs:


----------



## babylove x

lol here in WA it's the hottest in August and still pretty warm, cooling down in Sept. I was miserable I don't think anything works for that lol.


----------



## tinymumma

Sorry to hear :(


----------



## babylove x

It's all worth it


----------



## junebaby08

boy for sure


----------



## babylove x

Thank you ladies :)


----------



## babylove x

Bump


----------



## Jennuuh

Boy! Good luck :)


----------



## babylove x

Thank you. 

Good luck to you as well. Xx


----------



## Jennuuh

Thank you :)


----------



## junebaby08

for sure boy you can clearly see the genitals


----------



## junebaby08

you can go for private scan now to find out im finding out at 1`4 wks 2 days


----------



## babylove x

Oh wow so if they're willing to do it at 14 weeks than these pics from 13w4d are probably pretty accurate than! I'm sure he a boy for a few reasons ! But I'm gonna schedule my anatomy scan for 18 weeks so it'll just be a couple weeks for dead on confirmation !


----------



## babylove x

Thank you ! :) you're a tech would u feel confident telling me blue with these images at 13 weeks 4 days


----------



## babylove x

Pretty sure it's a boy but it was early so I'm beyond nervous for my scan Saturday ! Any explanations !! :)


----------



## babylove x

Today's the day


----------



## tinymumma

So the verdict is boy! Congrats darl xo


----------



## babylove x

Thank you :) when do you get to find out?


----------



## tinymumma

Going to gety referral this afternoon. Not too sure when the scan can be booked. Everywhere around where I live is completely booked for the next month :(


----------



## babylove x

Awe man we'll I hope they get you in soon I'm even excited to find out !


----------



## tinymumma

I'll certianly update when we do find out xo


----------

